
Can the Internet Survive Climate Change? - jbegley
https://newrepublic.com/article/155993/can-internet-survive-climate-change
======
onreact
The Internet was originally created by Darpa to survive a nuclear war.

I'm optimistic it will exist after climate disaster but we may be extinct
then.

AI will probably use it then. Who knows, maybe that's even the plan? ;->

